# wo ist die bash-completion-config?

## FrancisA

Ich hätte mich nach dem Tip gerichtet:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_TAB-completion

  emerge -av bash-completion-config

```

    franz@localhost:~$ sudo emerge -av bash-completion-config

     * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

     * Use eselect news to read news items.

    These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

    Calculating dependencies... done!

    emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "bash-completion-config".

     * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

     * Use eselect news to read news items.

    franz@localhost:~$ 

```

Ich bin ja noch neu hier. Frage: gibts ein Tool, mit ich suchen kann oder sagt, was verfügbar ist und wo es ist. Gibt es so etwas vielleicht auch als ui (wie bei Ubuntu Synaptic)?

Danke schon einmal im voraus!

----------

## franzf

Da ist das wiki einfach veraltet. eselect is the way to go.

bash-completion USE-Flag setzen nicht vergessen.

Wg. Tool: 

```
emerge eix
```

----------

## FrancisA

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Da ist das wiki einfach veraltet. eselect is the way to go.
> 
> bash-completion USE-Flag setzen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Wg. Tool: 
> ...

 

Danke.

----------

## FrancisA

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Da ist das wiki einfach veraltet. eselect is the way to go.
> 
> bash-completion USE-Flag setzen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Wg. Tool: 
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_TAB-completion:

```

eselect bashcomp disable --global gentoo

!!! Error: gentoo is not installed

```

ich habe aber "gentoo" mit emerge vorhin schon installiert, hmm..

----------

## valuial

Ich vermute du möchtset die TAB-completion aktivieren? Dann versuch es mit:

```
eselect bashcomp enable --global gentoo
```

(enable statt disable)

----------

## FrancisA

 *valuial wrote:*   

> Ich vermute du möchtset die TAB-completion aktivieren? Dann versuch es mit:
> 
> ```
> eselect bashcomp enable --global gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Danke. Aber die erweiterte bash completion funktioniert leider noch nicht.

----------

## franzf

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> ich habe aber "gentoo" mit emerge vorhin schon installiert, hmm..

 

"gentoo" ist ein file-manager! Das Paket heißt "gentoo-bashcomp"

Und installed meint in der Fehlermeldung nicht "mit emerge installiert" sondern "bashcomp-Modul installiert".

Das disable macht keinen Sinn, wenn es nicht installiert ist. Also zum Aktivieren "enable" nehmen!

BTW:

```
eselect bashcomp list
```

 zeigt dir, was alles verfügbar ist und was schon aktiviert wurde.

----------

## FrancisA

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *FrancisA wrote:*   ich habe aber "gentoo" mit emerge vorhin schon installiert, hmm.. 
> 
> "gentoo" ist ein file-manager! Das Paket heißt "gentoo-bashcomp"
> 
> Und installed meint in der Fehlermeldung nicht "mit emerge installiert" sondern "bashcomp-Modul installiert".
> ...

 

Danke. Das eselect bashcomp list zeigt mir 173(!) Ausgaben, aber es wird leider nichts komplettiert.

----------

## andinator

Du kannst alle verfuegbaren Skripte so freischalten:

```

for i in $(ls --color=no /usr/share/bash-completion/);

do

    eselect bashcomp enable --globally $i 

done

```

----------

## Christian99

eventuell liegt es da dran:

bash-completion wird in /etc/profile eingebunden. Grafische terminals sourcen /etc/profile aber nicht, nur login-terminals.

du musst irgendwo beim starten deiner bash /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh sourcen.

ich hab das in der /etc/bash/bashrc gemacht. auch möglich in der ~/.bashrc oder ~/.bash_profile

ergänze in einer dieser dateien das (oder so ähnlich):

```
# Enable bash-completion on non-login shells

[ -r "/etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh" ] && . "/etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh"
```

Find ich übrigens recht unschön. hat mich auch ne zimliche weile gekostet, rauszukriegen, wieso das niccht funktioniert. was spricht dagegen, dass direkt in die globale bashrc aufzunehmen?

EDIT: ist es so gut, alle zu aktivieren? ich bilde mir ein, mit meinen wenigen aktivierten bereits eine kleine verzögerung zu haben, wenn ich TAB drücke...

----------

